# Quick Change Tool Post (Important Update)



## Draw-Tech (Apr 11, 2013)

*IMPORTANT UPDATE*​

*Due to limited amountof material between the two dovetails, I recommend adding this Support WedgeAssembly to the dovetail not in use. This will prevent flexing of the dovetailslot not in use.* 

View attachment Quick_Change_Tool_Post Rev1.pdf


View attachment Support_Wedge_Assembly.pdf


----------

